# Fujiwara Yoshiaki Kiyoshi Kato Migaki&Kurouchi 240mm



## Bobby24 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hello all, I’m very excited about my kato’s and wanted to show them to the forum. I have two kato’s both blue steel 

1 Migaki 240mm
1 Kurouchi 240mm

This is my first post aside from the new members post so if anyone has some suggestions for me to improve future post please do pass them along


----------

